# GEL batteries, What is the difference?



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 
Our new MH has 2 x Gel batteries fitted. In the past we have just has standard wet batteries, what difference can we expect? Do they last longer? Charge quicker? 
Thanks in advance 
James


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It will be reassuring should you capsize. They don't withstand abuse as well, seem to fail quicker, and cost more. You need to ensure your charger can cope with them and change the setting appropriately if you were previously on wets.

Dave


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Dave 
I think they were standard fit so I am sure they will charge ok.
There doesn't sound as if there is a lot going for them?
James


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Fron a user's point of view, I'd agree 

Dave


----------



## 90403 (May 1, 2005)

JP,
When we bought our Hymer seven years ago, it came with the standard 85 amp gel leisure battery, I added two further 85 amp batteries. We have run these three all over Europe, without a falter.
They run in conjuction with a 85 w. solar panel and we have never been on hook-up in seven years of extensive touring. I am told the carbon fibre batteries are even better. We use a very low watt, tv and sky box, a low power 'Wave Box' plus low power kettle all from a 1000 w Soft Start invertor (our second one) we have several in-line fuses plus fused Spurs.
I was informed some yars ago by a 'techie' the rule with batteries is to use them, make them work, and it seems to work for us.
Besy Regards, Mac


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I think you will find the carbon fibre ones are wet, not gel.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

As I understand it the only difference is the electrolyte is jellified so it wont spill when you capsize the MH and because they're jelly a opposed to wet (liquid) they need to be charged more gently which equals less energy stored. All in all desirable in a yacht but I don't see the point in a MH.
See attached file for a detailed review of the different options.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

DA Burleigh is perfectly correct.

AGM batteries have similar characteristics to gel

Carbon fibre are wet electrolyte and supposed to tolerate deep discharges a little better.

Given a choice I would use wet electrolyte deep cycle "traction duty" batteries with catalytic tops that convert gasses produced during charging back into water that falls back into the cells. This minimises maintenance.

But like you, our van came fitted with two rather large AGM batteries from Mastervolt.

C.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Clive, I've seen reference to catalytic tops before but can find little reference to them in the 'trade'.
My MH came fitted with Varta semi-traction batteries. When fitting the B2B charger I contacted the Varta distributor in Ireland and also one in the UK but neither seemed to know anything about catalytic tops or if they were fitted to Varta semi-traction batteries. However, since fitting the B2B last year and covering in the region of 10k kms the batteries have not required topping up (the setting IS for wet lead acid). Is it possible to know if you have catalytic tops by looking at them, and if so, what difference over ordinary tops should you see.

Colin


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Colin,
A good clue is that if you need a small crowbar to remove the cell tops they are probably catalytic or re-combination tops. (same thing)
Most starter batteries are nowadays.

If they are screw caps then most likely not.

Does that help?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Clive, these are what are fitted to my MH, as you can see the caps are flush with the top but have a cross slot to remove them by screwing so probably not the catalytic type. 
Do you know if they can be bought for retro fitting, it would eliminate the need for periodic checks of the electrolyte levels.

Colin


----------

